
Microsoft Flight Simulator players are flying into Hurricane Laura - kposehn
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/27/21403769/hurricane-laura-microsoft-flight-simulator
======
strogonoff
MSFS used to be ridiculed for making it possible to fly 747 inverted under a
bridge and recover. After seeing the pretty images from the latest Microsoft
Flight Simulator, I’ve decided to find out whether the new version features a
more physically sound flight model.

To save someone a search, it appears[0] that aircraft in MSFS is
aerodynamically overly stable, and it doesn’t seem like relevant aspects have
received much of an overhaul under the hood. My conclusion so far is that
X-Plane remains unbeaten among consumer-viable choices as the most precise, if
not the most picturesque.

[0]
[https://www.aerotime.aero/valius.venckunas/25717-microsoft-f...](https://www.aerotime.aero/valius.venckunas/25717-microsoft-
flight-simulator-is-pretty-but-how-realistic-is-it)

------
marmshallow
Next up: Fight the Lightning Complex fire in Firefighter Simulator.

